# hänet laskettiin lomalle



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was reading this headline from a newspaper:

...Surmaaja pakeni
Karannut aiemminkin
Miksi hänet laskettiin lomalle ilman saattajaa?

It looks like the word "laskea" has many meanings but I can't really choose from a dictionary what it possibly means in this case. 

"Why has his holiday been cut without the escort's approval" (?) 
"Why has he been allowed a holiday without an escort?" (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> It looks like the word "laskea" has many meanings but I can't really choose from a dictionary what it possibly means in this case.
> 
> "Why has his holiday been cut without the escort's approval"
> "Why has he been allowed a holiday without an escort?"


----------



## Gavril

Does _*laskea lomalle*_ mean that he was placed on leave from work, regardless of whether or not he wanted it? (This is called _furloughing_ in English.)


----------



## kirahvi

No. It means just that he was allowed to have a vacation, a weekend away from prison. A more common way to say it would be _päästää lomalle_.


----------



## Hakro

kirahvi said:


> No. It means just that he was allowed to have a vacation, a weekend away from prison. A more common way to say it would be _päästää lomalle_.


Right, Kirahvi. I'd say that _laskea lomalle_ is a colloquial or dialectical expression.


----------



## Spongiformi

No, "_laskea lomalle_" wouldn't typically mean that. In fact, it might even suggests a vacation was granted to someone who hadn't been allowed one for some time or wasn't expecting to get one, or, like in this example, a prisoner was allowed a vacation (I don't know who came up with such an idea, but it apparently happens). Compare it to "_laskea laitumelle"_, that is, allowing cattle to move to a pasture (from a cowhouse). _"Lomauttaa"_ means forcing a vacation on employees due to a lack of work, the nouns being "_lomautus" _or "_pakkoloma"_.


----------



## Gavril

Thanks for the responses. The word _furlough_ is also used sometimes in English for prison leave.


----------

